

JavaScript Tops Most Popular Languages, with Swift Rising Fast - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/02/04/javascript-tops-popular-languages-as-swift-rises/

======
dracolytch
Not super surprising. JS can be used for all kinds of stuff, and is hitting
something of a critical mass. I expect there to be some JS fragmentation at
some point, with more specific variants being used for different things
(jQuery is one kind of example).

------
christofr
Looks like I'm not alone in having to ask a million SQL questions on Stack
Overflow before deciding my results are too bad to go on GitHub.

